# How do I add a quote to my signature



## Cowboy (Jul 23, 2012)

I see a lot of people have quotes after their signature that appears automatically after each post. How do I add a quote or saying to the bottom of my signature?

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## seasoned (Jul 23, 2012)

Upper right corner hit settings, once there left side hit edit signature.............


----------



## seasoned (Aug 7, 2012)

You're welcome....................


----------

